# Fishman Fluence Modern question



## DarkNe0 (Mar 4, 2016)

So as I've been looking to purchase a set, the descriptions aren't clear as to the pickup magnets in both pickup positions. On the "set" description I can only seem to find them talking about the Alnico pickup but never speaking about if it is either a bridge or neck pickup or even speaking about the second pickup in the set. 

Then again there are "fishman fluence modern bridge ceramic" single pickups for sale. 

Does the set include both ceramic bridge & alnico neck or is it actually an alnico bridge as well?


----------



## Hywel (Mar 4, 2016)

My modern set came as alnico neck, ceramic bridge.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sounds good! Mind me asking where you bought them from?


----------



## Hywel (Mar 4, 2016)

DarkNe0 said:


> Sounds good! Mind me asking where you bought them from?



Fishman Fluence Multi-Voice Modern Humbucker Set - Brushed Stainless | Dawsons Music


----------



## clintsal (Mar 4, 2016)

A set includes an Alnico and a Ceramic. You can use either one in both positions, I've stuck w the Ceramic in the bridge, but am thinking about experimenting with a swap soon.


----------



## njspeedbeast (Mar 4, 2016)

I just installed my set last night. The directions aren't very clear on the push pull so I used the Steph Carpenter ESP recommended diagram on the website combined with the regular diagram. I suggest not using the blue and white wire like in the regular diagram as they sound much clearer without them hooked up. They absolutely crush and sound incredible! I'm going to post some clips soon and I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## Spectivum (Mar 4, 2016)

I hate sets, I want to mix and match but most stores only sell sets...


----------



## Rich5150 (Mar 5, 2016)

njspeedbeast said:


> I just installed my set last night. The directions aren't very clear on the push pull so I used the Steph Carpenter ESP recommended diagram on the website combined with the regular diagram. I suggest not using the blue and white wire like in the regular diagram as they sound much clearer without them hooked up. They absolutely crush and sound incredible! I'm going to post some clips soon and I'll let you know when I do.



This is the one thing i hate about Fishman, Lack of wiring diagrams. I asked them for one for push pull vol no tone, there response was bring it to a tech and they can wire it up. I just pulled mine into the existing EMG plugs for the one voice for now. I am going to use the Steph Wiring as a template though when i get around to it.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 6, 2016)

Same here, I asked about a wiring diagram for 2-vol (push/pull voicing), and 1 tone, 5-way switch with coil splits, they sent me this one, but I'm not sure how it could help with what I asked, I'm not very good with wiring diagrams as you can tell 








Here's the Stephen Carpenter diagram.


----------

